# Pacers @ Celtics 12/3/08



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

*Pacers


@

Celtics

------------------


At 7:30 in TD Banknorth Garden


------------------


Starting for the Boston Celtics
----------------------------
At Point Guard #9 Rajon Rondo
At Shooting Gard #20 Ray Allen
At Small Forward #34 Paul Pierce
At Power Forward #5 Kevin Garnett
At Center #43 Kendrick Perkins






































Key Bench Players for the Celtics
------------------------------

#0 Leon Powe (F)
#11 Glenn Davis (F)
#50 Eddie House

----------------------------






Starting for your INDIANA PACERS
---------------------------------

At Point Guard #5 TJ Ford
At Shooting Guard #6 Marquis Daniels
At Small Forward #33 Danny Granger
At Power Forward #3 Troy Murphy
At Center #8 Rasho Neserovic






































Key Bench Players for your Pacers
---------------------------------

#1 Jarrett Jack (G)
#25 Brandon Rush(G/F)
#10 Jeff Foster (F/C)


*​


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

As for guessing the score...

Pacers 107

Celtics 94


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

How great would it be to beat both conference champion back to back?....Sadly though I see a major letdown from yesterday, and plus Boston is really tough at home. Maybe we can sneak a win, but it's highly doubtful, still though I'll be rooting my heart off!...

Pacers 103 C's 101


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

less than an hour till game time!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ugh, Boston's playing like a championship team. The defense is excellent for them and we're taking dumb shots. Our panicking is really annoying. Allen and Garnett are playing incredibly well.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

KG taunted Ford a couple minutes ago guarding him up the floor.. if he is going to pick on anyone, he needs to pick on someone his own size.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pierce is horrible. I can't imagine what this would be like if all 3 of them were playing to their level. Pierce just passed up an open 3 to a guarded Ray Allen, who passed it back to Pierce for a wide-right airball. I wonder if it has anything to do with Marquis Daniels guaridng him. Logically Daniels would be on Allen since Granger's more of Pierce's build, but Daniels really bothered Kobe last game and has been playing stellar defense lately.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah pierce is having a night to forget, Rondo almost has a triple double and ray/kg have been playing well

Granger has been strong, needs some more support


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Pierce'll turn it around.. even great players have bad nights.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

damn that slow start to the half for you guys will probably be too much to come back from

we arent the lakers


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

We're only down 14 coming to the fourth.. with our explosive offense, we still have a small chance of coming back.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

definately a positive finish to the quarter for you, 5 points in the last minute makes the lead look a lot better..

was kinda hoping boston could keep the starters off


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Well they take away Jack's three and give Ford 2 free throws because the foul to give gave us penalty shots and we made them. They gave the Celts 4 seconds but they didn't score to end the third. Now after 2 threes by Danny we are only down 9.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Great chance for the Pacers to make a run against an ice cold pierce and a bench which has brought nothing..

Doc allowing this to get close without KG, Ray or Rondo on the floor


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Pierce makes the lead 11.. Pacers offense is kinda sloppy. Now a three point opportunity for Murphy at the line.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Lead is 13 now.. we just don't have the offense to come back.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ray and KG are just too much tonight it looks like


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

KG has been silent other than the blocks and mid range jumpers. We are just underrating Allen by not guarding him like a wet t-shirt.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

22/13/4 blocks isnt really silent


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Avalanche said:


> 22/13/4 blocks isnt really silent


Before those two dunks his offense was mostly off of mid range jumpers which isn't a bad thing but it is a really silent way to score.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if thats how u describe it, cool

nothing to be ashamed of from the pacers tonight, rondo/kg and ray were just freakishly on their game

nice win over LA btw


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks. This game was crappy. O'Brien should have played fresher players more because all of our main guys seemed tired.


----------

